# Which amp sims and IRs are you using in 2019?



## vejichan (Sep 16, 2019)

I have been using mercurial reaxis and overloud th-u with own hammer heavy hitters 1.
I sold my axefx II XL because it wasnt getting much use.


----------



## Dayn (Sep 16, 2019)

Neural DSP's Archetype Plini and Parallax at the moment. I also have EZMix 2 with some expansion packs but I don't really use them much for amps, and my ol' POD HD500 is still on standby.

That's about it really. Nothing fancy on this front.


----------



## vejichan (Sep 16, 2019)

Hows plini archetype? I know the cleans are great but hows the hi gain tones?


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Sep 16, 2019)

I liked them when I had the trial. The quality is top notch for sure but I prefer the Nolly one since it has more options.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Sep 16, 2019)

Still enjoying the Ownhammer impulses - usually the Mesa and ENGL cabinets, since those are my favourites in real life

Fortin NTS gets a lot of use. Currently demo'ing the Nolly and will probably buy it for the 5150 emulation. Though, you can get 90% of the sound with any other 5150 model and the same cabinet impulses.


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 16, 2019)

Nameless, Softube Metal Amp Room, Softube Vintage Amp Room, Softube Bass Amp Room, bx_bassdude or whatever its called. for cleans usually a processed DI sounds better than any vst or a cheap solid state amp if you got one mic'd up.


----------



## fproject (Sep 16, 2019)

I've been using the Celestion IRs. I have the G12-65, G12T-75, V30, G12-50L & G12M-Creamback. 
They're excellent IMO.


----------



## Sollipsist (Sep 17, 2019)

The Mercuriall ss-11x has been my go-to for a while, with the right IRs that have baked-in power amps it can get in the ballpark of anything I need. 

But lately I've been itching for something a bit more flexible, so I've been checking out the Neural and STL trials. I liked but didn't love Nolly, Plini has great leads and cleans, Andy James has some killer rhythm tones. The NTS and Nameless are next on my list to try; the Diavlo is my main amp, so I'm expecting to like anything Fortin.

I didn't end up digging the Reaxis, it sounded a little dull. The U530 has an incredible rhythm tone but it's very much a one-trick pony. And I'm starting to really appreciate plugs with standalone versions, which neither of them have.


----------



## Elric (Sep 17, 2019)

Some others not yet mentioned: TH-U is killer! Check out the rig player/packs. It can literally do about anything. The FX are very good as well. Helix Native is extremely good, too and the FX are probably the best of any amp plugin. And Bias FX 2 is solid, too. I have a couple of high gain Marshall setups with that that are just awesome. 

IRs usually Ownhammer; some Celestion.


----------



## thrashinbatman (Sep 17, 2019)

I use the Sperimental impulses, specifically the Engl ones. I've checked out a variety of stuff and nothing seems to beat those. I've been using the Thermionik stuff for a while, but they've been not doing it for me for a little while. May check out TH-U here soon. I don't normally use sims since I have my heads right next to my desk, but there are times when a killer sim tone is necessary.


----------



## noise in my mind (Sep 17, 2019)

I use ownhammer, red wirez, and ml sound labs. I really like the mesa and bogner from ownhammer.


----------



## nightlight (Sep 17, 2019)

I don't have any amp sims, other than the ones that come with Cubase, but I usually run my amps into a loadbox and then into the computer. 

I have the Ownhammer Producer Pack, but of late I've been using the ML Sound Labs Mikko plugin for cabinet simulation. 

It's pretty nifty, basically a GUI that allows you to position a mic on a virtual cab. Mikko says there are literally hundreds of thousands of IRs in the loader.


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 18, 2019)

Forgot to mention I use Wall of Sound as well from Two Notes especially with preamp pedals since it has the built in power amp simulation.


----------



## chopeth (Sep 18, 2019)

TH-U and heavy hitters


----------



## Kaura (Sep 18, 2019)

Neural DSP stuff exclusively. Plini, Nolly and Parallax (for bass) mostly. Just bought the Ownhammer Heavy Hitters 1 pack last week and I love it.

Also, Guitar Rig 5 occasionally because I still love it.


----------



## Quaker763 (Sep 19, 2019)

I mostly use Amplitube 4 for everything, their ENGL model is actually quite nice and can djent pretty hard with a bit of work. 

I've used PVInvader with an Orange 4x12 IR in the past, which was super tight.


----------



## Masoo2 (Sep 19, 2019)

TH3 + stock IRs when playing/recording myself, but a variety when mixing for others (ie: TSE X50, POD Farm, etc)

not _just_ TH3 though, have a pretty specific chain I tend towards which involves the POD Farm American Preamp right shortly after the amp/cab which tends to liven the tone up a ton


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 19, 2019)

Analog IR's (analog passive reactive load with analog speaker/cab emulation circuitry) No, I'm not trying to be a smartass.


----------



## Sollipsist (Sep 19, 2019)

Is anybody using the EzMix 2 amp sims? I'm curious whether they're a viable alternative. The handful of metal sounds in the trial version are just OK, but some of the metal amp addon packs sound tempting. If the sound quality is competitive, I can live with a lack of tweaking in exchange for a streamlined overall workflow.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Sep 19, 2019)

Sollipsist said:


> Is anybody using the EzMix 2 amp sims? I'm curious whether they're a viable alternative. The handful of metal sounds in the trial version are just OK, but some of the metal amp addon packs sound tempting. If the sound quality is competitive, I can live with a lack of tweaking in exchange for a streamlined overall workflow.



In principle, I'm against any of those packages where they don't provide a full demo and where they will sting you for additional add-ons.

I also don't know what it gives you in terms of work-flow that any other all-in-one suite doesn't. 

TSE-X50 has enough for a solid rhythm and metal tone. 

STL Will Putney can do clean, rhythm, lead (and bass). It has awesome presets and it sounds very processed already (i.e. not really like a real amp, but rather, an album guitar tone)

NeuralDSP Archetype Nolly too. It also has presets developed by Nolly, and it has great effects. You could absolutely use it for all metal album guitar tones without any other plugins required

Mercuriall stuff also if you like the boogie or marshall vibe


----------



## chopeth (Sep 19, 2019)

Sollipsist said:


> Is anybody using the EzMix 2 amp sims? I'm curious whether they're a viable alternative. The handful of metal sounds in the trial version are just OK, but some of the metal amp addon packs sound tempting. If the sound quality is competitive, I can live with a lack of tweaking in exchange for a streamlined overall workflow.



I do, but still prefer the TH-3 or U


----------



## Sollipsist (Sep 19, 2019)

Flappydoodle said:


> In principle, I'm against any of those packages where they don't provide a full demo and where they will sting you for additional add-ons.
> 
> I also don't know what it gives you in terms of work-flow that any other all-in-one suite doesn't.



In my case, it helps save me from hours of obsessive tweaking of any given guitar tone rather than actually laying down tracks 

I'm not really aware of any other all-in-one packages like EzMix. There's definitely suites that can do guitar better, but the ability to save time mixing and mastering all instruments is what I was really thinking of. But I hear ya about not being able to truly demo the addons.


----------



## kamello (Sep 20, 2019)

after I've found TSE X50 (the beta version of it) and Catharsis impulses like 6 years ago, they have been my "go-to" for Metal tones. TH3 or POD Farm for everything in the more vintage-y ballpark.
Also, some Cabs I downloaded in the Fractal forum and a few Redwirez cabs. Ownhammer has a killer Mesa cab impulse too, but I haven't used it in a recording yet, so far it's mostly for practicing

tried the Helix and thought it was nothing that I couldn't achieve with what I have, the Axe FX 2 was better, but I can't justify the price for it for my needs, and will give Neural DSP stuff a try, but the hype off VST after VST is kinda ridiculous sometimes


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 20, 2019)

if you want good cleans just use the DI you don't need an amp sim


----------



## Metropolis (Sep 20, 2019)

Mercuriall ReAxis & U530 mostly. Neural DSP is amazing too, and I can't really use others than those two anymore. Everytime a new amp modeling plugin drops from other companies I end up being disappointed, because those fit to my needs and what I'm after so well. Impulses? Ownhammer Heavy Hitters I and ML Soundlab Mega Oversize & Boaner is what I've been using lately.

In case of Neural DSP hype is justified in my opinion, they do it really well.



axxessdenied said:


> if you want good cleans just use the DI you don't need an amp sim



Why not for modern metal djenty type of cleans, but you have to compress it a lot and use reverb and delay also a lot. But for anything else... nah.


----------



## Masoo2 (Sep 20, 2019)

Sollipsist said:


> Is anybody using the EzMix 2 amp sims? I'm curious whether they're a viable alternative. The handful of metal sounds in the trial version are just OK, but some of the metal amp addon packs sound tempting. If the sound quality is competitive, I can live with a lack of tweaking in exchange for a streamlined overall workflow.


A few of them are actually really nice, I can get back later with more recommendations but off the top of my head the pack with Keith Merrow's tones is fantastic, his ones in particular turned out great


----------



## Sollipsist (Sep 20, 2019)

Masoo2 said:


> A few of them are actually really nice, I can get back later with more recommendations but off the top of my head the pack with Keith Merrow's tones is fantastic, his ones in particular turned out great


I think that's Guitar Gods 3. That one and the Modern Metal pack are the ones I'm seriously considering. Toontrack seems to have good sales pretty frequently, so I figure I can procrastinate/ make myself wait a little longer.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Sep 21, 2019)

I'm using Line 6 Helix, Neural DSP Nolly, and Mercurial Reaxis. I use the stock cabs for the Nolly and Reaxis most of the time but I use Ownhammer and MLSoundlab IRs for Helix. Mostly the Ownhammer RECTO V70 or he Mesa 412 in the Justin York Collection (Don't think they sell this one anymore). For MLSoundlab, I use the Zilla 412 V30 and the Recto 412 with V70s.


----------



## Avedas (Sep 21, 2019)

Helix covers all my guitar stuff. I tried Plini but didn't love it. I haven't tried Nolly yet but I want to. I threw together a 5150 patch on the Helix pretty quickly while going through the Nolly demo videos and found I got most of the way to that sound. With a bit more EQ tweaking I think it'll be pretty much just as good. I think I prefer my current lead patches with the Friedman sim as well. I prefer not to overload my shitty macbook's CPU anyway, so that works out for me. Ownhammer IRs for guitar.

For bass I'm using Parallax and calling it a day pretty much.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm torn right now, as I absolutely love the Nolly, but I really dig the STL Will Putney too, mainly for the Bogner Ubershall & Diesel VH4 models which have been my go to amps in the POD for over a decade. My Nolly demo just expired yesterday, and I'm still playing with the Plini, but overall, I think the Plini excels at cleans but isn't geared toward the high gain application as the Nolly is perfectly suited for. Perhaps I'll break down & use both the Nolly and the Will Putney and I am set as far as all plugin applications go. I did download the Emmisary plugin to mess around with, but that was just last night so I haven't had a chance to play with it yet. As I understand it, it's just the amp, with the Will Putney & the Nolly are full packages, both of which have really nice delays and reverbs.
My only beef with any of this is the lack of Mod effects. Short of that, I can set up a bank of those in my HD500X & hit that before the interface and I'm good to go.


----------



## thrashinbatman (Sep 22, 2019)

Finally got around to trying the TH-U, and TBH I have mixed feelings. The Dual Rec and Soldano sims sound pretty killer, but everything else is a bit underwhelming. The Engl sim has absurd amounts of fizz that are impossible to dial out, and why does the Mark II sim not have the GEQ? Am I missing it or does it really not have one? The impulses are a bit weak but probably above average based on my experience. The UI is also not fantastic, I see what they're going for but it's just awkward to me.


----------



## trem licking (Sep 22, 2019)

thrashinbatman said:


> Finally got around to trying the TH-U, and TBH I have mixed feelings. The Dual Rec and Soldano sims sound pretty killer, but everything else is a bit underwhelming. The Engl sim has absurd amounts of fizz that are impossible to dial out, and why does the Mark II sim not have the GEQ? Am I missing it or does it really not have one? The impulses are a bit weak but probably above average based on my experience. The UI is also not fantastic, I see what they're going for but it's just awkward to me.


The mark II eq is in pedal form in TH-U, just place it in between the amp head and speaker cabinet. If you hover the mouse over each item on the right side of the program window, a text will pop up showing you what each item is modelled after... Or else it says in the manual


----------



## MSS (Sep 22, 2019)

I’m currently using the Mikko plugin and the York Audio Bi polar cab pack.


----------



## thrashinbatman (Sep 22, 2019)

trem licking said:


> The mark II eq is in pedal form in TH-U, just place it in between the amp head and speaker cabinet. If you hover the mouse over each item on the right side of the program window, a text will pop up showing you what each item is modelled after... Or else it says in the manual


I have the Slate version and I'm not seeing it. Just a Boss EQ and a Overloud proprietary one.


----------



## trem licking (Sep 22, 2019)

thrashinbatman said:


> I have the Slate version and I'm not seeing it. Just a Boss EQ and a Overloud proprietary one.


Ah i see, i hadn't thought about it possibly being excluded on non-full versions. kinda odd that it's not there being that the mark II itself is.


----------



## Spinedriver (Sep 22, 2019)

As for amp sims, I try some off & on but always end up using either my Pod X3 or GSP1101 or handful of pre-amp pedals I have kicking around (Megalith Delta, Sansamp GT2 & MXR 5150).

As for irs, I generally stick to the Guitar Hacks cabs but I also have some 3Sigma and Ownhammer cabs as well. Recently though, I bought the STL Libra and I have to say it's one of the single best programs I've bought. Mix & match up to 8 single irs at once and then you can save the final mix as a wav file that you can load up into either other loader programs or even a hardware based loader like the Helix or Mooer Radar. For all of the amp sims that are difficult to find just the right cab for, this is the perfect solution to take all of the ones that are 'close' and make one really good one out of them.


----------



## 7ibby001 (Sep 23, 2019)

I've been using a mixture of BIAS AMP 2, Helix Native, and NDSP Plini. I almost exclusively use David Maxim Micic's Little Cubes IRs, they're ch0nky af and super versatile. But I have OwnHammer and 3Sigma IRs that I'll use occasionally.


----------



## tender_insanity (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm using Amplitube 4 at the moment.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Sep 23, 2019)

Anyone tried Chop Tones IR's? I see that most people recommend Ownhammer Heavy Hitters but I'm always afraid that I'll spend $50 on IR's and they won't sound as great as described or they won't just fit in my needs. And that goes to any 3rd party IR


----------



## Descent (Sep 23, 2019)

I just got the full Amplitube suite, Hendrix, Slash and whatever other shredder dujour pack they have, but haven't really spent that much time with it, I usually run my presets from Amplitube 2 that I created long time ago, bypass their cabs and run Zombie Cabs and Kalthallen:

https://zombiecabs.com/

https://cabs.kalthallen.de/

I usually load the in NadIR but also might load them in Ampire or Recabinet if I am using another amp sim, like Studio One's built in Ampire amps or Kazrog's Thermionik.


----------



## thrashinbatman (Sep 23, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> Anyone tried Chop Tones IR's? I see that most people recommend Ownhammer Heavy Hitters but I'm always afraid that I'll spend $50 on IR's and they won't sound as great as described or they won't just fit in my needs. And that goes to any 3rd party IR


I've tried some of theirs, they're pretty legit. They have a huge selection of cabs and make impulses of stuff no one else does. Try out some of their Essential packs that are like $10 or whatever. Worth it IMO.


----------



## liberascientia (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm using the Plugin Alliance/Brainworx Diezel VH4 sim. The VH4 is my favourite amp of all time but there's no way I could ever afford one but this thing gets damn close. I'm using it with Blue Cat's Axiom to load a few Audiority plugins like their Echoplex style delay and their HM-2 sim and save them as presets. Works super well, actually.


----------



## Koloss85 (Sep 25, 2019)

+1 vote for Fortin NTS suite!


----------



## YJH (Sep 25, 2019)

Archetype : Nolly. The best amp sim plugin I've ever tried.


----------



## Vyn (Sep 30, 2019)

Neural DSP for everything really Nameless, NTS, Plini or Nolly for guitars depending on what tone is being chased then the Darkglass stuff for bass.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 1, 2019)

Archetype: Nolly for leads, cleans, & other things.
STL Will Putney: Mainly for my favorite sims of the Diezel VH4 & Bogner Uberschall.

I could get along just fine with the Nolly though, and if the Deizel & Bogner were in there, I'd have no reason to go anywhere else. The Shiva for the cleans is the bee's knees!


----------



## 4Eyes (Oct 2, 2019)

I started to dig Two Notes Wall of Sound - mainly because I added Cab M to my rig and it came with great collection of cabs. Also I liked their power amp sim with a tube preamp plugged in it.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 2, 2019)

all brainworx, including their tubescreamer/metal zone/whatever pedal models as well

I use the built-in IRs with the VSTs but when I record my actual Recto using the Torpedo Cab I use Ownhammer cab models in some random free IR loader program.

that said I basically never record my real amp anymore. The VSTs sound damn close and the workflow advantages to working with one DI track are tremendous. Way too convenient to bother with real amps or even Axe FX anymore


----------



## liberascientia (Oct 2, 2019)

sakeido said:


> all brainworx, including their tubescreamer/metal zone/whatever pedal models as well
> 
> I use the built-in IRs with the VSTs but when I record my actual Recto using the Torpedo Cab I use Ownhammer cab models in some random free IR loader program.
> 
> that said I basically never record my real amp anymore. The VSTs sound damn close and the workflow advantages to working with one DI track are tremendous. Way too convenient to bother with real amps or even Axe FX anymore


What's your take on the brainworx VH4 my dude?


----------



## Dans (Oct 3, 2019)

Amp: Neural DSP Nameless, Bias Amp 2, Kazrog, 
Cab: Built-in, or Ownhammer Heavy Hitters, sometimes the good'ol Sperimental IR pack.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 3, 2019)

Twistedrock said:


> What's your take on the brainworx VH4 my dude?



I had a VH4 for a while that I borrowed from a buddy but that was years ago - the Brainworx model sounds like how I think a VH4 sounds, but I can't say if it's an exact match or anything.

It's fun to play, responds like a tube amp, and the built in set of IRs is really good. It doesn't have a strong digital character you can't dial out or anything.

Is it $149 USD for one amp model good? Nope. It's just not good value at that price point vs. Neural DSP or some of the other amp packs out there. I'd wait for a 50%+ off sale or sign up for the subscription bundle.


----------



## Guitarjon (Oct 16, 2019)

Helix Native is by far my favorite amp sim and fx suite that I like to use in the studio. I've compared it and other platforms to my tube amps but Helix always seems to come the closest. I love my Axe Fx III and I use it every day, I just don't use it for the amp modeling much. It's a wonderful unit but in my humble opinion it's not as 'real' sounding. For most people those small differences probably are negligible though.

I obviously use OwnHammer exclusively and I'm biased  I've been using a new pack that's coming out in a while (can't say when) that's really incredible...


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 16, 2019)

Neural DSP Nameless, I just really like this hot rodded Marshall thing, the big low end and soaring mid range. I didn't even know that it has a push/pull master volume control until I watched Neural DSP's video about it. In pulled position it adds another gain circuit to signal chain, which is nice for liquidy sustain kind of leads. Pushed it has really tight sound, and power amp section is really thought through with this. Trying to emulate or match this amp with another modeler is really hard, even when I watched Plague Scythe Studio's video about it where mid gain Friedman model is boosted with a graphic equalizer. That approach didn't really work with my Atomic Amplifire, so I kind of try to do it with Friedman HBE model.


----------



## Dans (Oct 17, 2019)

Metropolis said:


> Neural DSP Nameless, I just really like this hot rodded Marshall thing, the big low end and soaring mid range. I didn't even know that it has a push/pull master volume control until I watched Neural DSP's video about it. In pulled position it adds another gain circuit to signal chain, which is nice for liquidy sustain kind of leads. Pushed it has really tight sound, and power amp section is really thought through with this. Trying to emulate or match this amp with another modeler is really hard, even when I watched Plague Scythe Studio's video about it where mid gain Friedman model is boosted with a graphic equalizer. That approach didn't really work with my Atomic Amplifire, so I kind of try to do it with Friedman HBE model.



This. There're lots of great amp sims out there that'll work great for all sorts of players, but Nameless is the ONLY one that sounds great with my 7 string with its big fat low F string.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 17, 2019)

Helix Native and Ownhammer Heavy Hitters. Finally got a killer sound but took a lot of Helix tweaking. I'm a Recto guy and like a lot of others I was rather disappointed with the single Recto model offered in the Helix but found that a blend of the Recto along with the Line 6 Epic got me what I was shooting for.


Rev.


----------



## Nicki (Oct 17, 2019)

Amp sims, none really since I DI my tube amp from my Torpedo Captor. If I do want to use an amp sim, the Ignite Emissary would be my go to. As for the IRs, I grabbed the Orange and Revv cab packs for Wall of Sound on sale and I'm really digging the Revv 412 IR.


----------



## duffbeer33 (Oct 17, 2019)

Helix Native for me. I use several of the Fremen preset packages. That guy is really skilled at making Helix models sound great, and the IRs he includes are high quality. 

Used bx_rockrack in previous years. After realizing how good plugins can sound, I sold my Mesa Boogie Rectoverb. It was a sad day, but that's the reality nowadays


----------



## DudeManBrother (Oct 17, 2019)

Has anybody found legit reflection free Far Field IR’s yet?


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2019)

Archetype Nolly ad Nameless. Those two cover anything I'd need guitar wise. Sometimes I use JST Misha Mansoor just for the cleans cause super dreamy clean tones are super easy on that. Everything else about it sucks though lol

For IRs I use the Mesa 4x12 with a V30 from Own hammer on Nameless and then on Nolly I just use the Zilla cab with the V30s in the plugin already. They sound really similar


----------



## Splinterhead (Oct 17, 2019)

I've had some great luck with the THU collection. My work tends to be all over the map as far as what type of music I need to write. I've done some demos of the Plini and NTS, both of which are great plugins but for me I needed a bit more versatility.


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 18, 2019)

This based on just how good plugin based amp models sound and feel in my opinion.

God tier: Neural DSP, Mercuriall

Upper mid high tier: Line 6 Helix Native, Overloud TH-U, TSE X50, Brainworx, Universal Audio, Ignite Amps, Kazrog Thermionik, Scuffham S-Gear

Low mid tier: STL Tonality, Peavey ReValver, LePou, Waves PRS, IK Multimedia Aplitube 4

Shit tier: Joey Sturgis Tones, Native Instruments Guitar Rig, Positive Grid Bias 

Maybe I'll do same with IR's...

God tier: Ownhammer, ML Sound Lab

Upper mid high tier: SinMix, Celestion, Redwirez, ValhallIR

Low mid tier: Joey Sturgis Tones, Choptones, Live Ready Sound, Dr. Bonker's Sound Lab, Seacow Cabs, Catharsis, Guitar Hack, God's Cab

Shit tier: Rosen Digital/3sigma/Lancaster Audio (almost the same company and they sound kind of same), and there is huge amount of mostly free IR's which fall into almost unusable category


----------

